# Erster Alpencross - Albrecht Route



## AnonymerQuerx (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir planen im Sommer (August oder September) unseren ersten Alpencross und sind gerade dabei uns in die verschiedenen Routen einzulesen.

Besonders positiv aufgefallen ist uns dabei die Albrecht-Route.

Was ich bisher jedoch noch nicht rausfinden konnte, ist wie technisch anspruchsvoll die Trails sind. Es würde uns sehr freuen, hierzu ein paar Eindrücke zu erhalten. Insbesondere die Downhill-Strecken.

Außerdem haben wir uns auch gefragt, ob die Albrecht-Route grundsätzlich geeignet ist für den ersten Alpencross?
Über alternative Vorschläge für Einsteiger würden wir uns auch sehr freuen.

Wir fahren viel im Schwarzwald, Höhenmeter können wir also trainieren. Dennoch habe ich schon überlegt, ob es nicht deutlich angenehmer wäre, die Strecke in 8 oder 9 Tagen statt 7 zu fahren. Hat hiermit jemand Erfahrung?

Ich hoffe die Frage wurde so nicht schon allzu oft gestellt. Falls doch tut es mir leid, ich hatte bisher keine Antworten finden können. 

Und noch eine Ergänzung. Ist die Strecke mit einem Hardtail gut machbar?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ride_With_Love (2. Mai 2019)

Bin die Albrecht Route jetzt schon 2x gefahren, dabei auch als erste Überquerung. Ist sportlich schon anspruchsvoll, aber absolut machbar & mehr als empfehlenswert. 

Die Downhill-Passagen gehen eigentlich nie über S2 hinaus und Albrecht hat in der V1 auch einige technischere Trails links & rechts nicht eingebunden. Auch da würde ich sagen, dass die nach Deiner Beschreibung für Euch zu 70-80% fahrbar sind. 

Mein damaliger Begleiter ist die auch mit dem Hardtail gefahren und auch das hat, wenn auch deutlich anstrengender im Downhill, gut geklappt. Kann man also auch machen, ist ein bisschen Geschmackssache. 

Albrecht ist also gute Einstiegsdroge und würde ich an Eurer Stelle auf jeden Fall machen, allerdings tendenziell in der V2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (3. Mai 2019)

Warum schaust Du Dir nicht die Albrecht-Route bzw. eventuelle Alternativen auf den Webseiten der Tourenabieter an und gleichst mit Euern bisherigen MTB-Erfahrungen ab?
Da werden die Routen beschrieben, der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch meist gut dargestellt und die Anzahl Tage werden sicher auch nicht auf den stärksten Teilnehmer abgestellt.
Das gleicht ihr ab mit dem, was ihr so drauf habt und fahrt und gut issts.

Daß ihr im Schwarzwald fahrt, sagt ja gar nichts über Eure MTB-Erfahrung, welche Höhenmeter, welche Streckenlängen, eher Trails oder Forstwege, Ballern oder gemütlich. Wie soll man da wissen, was für Euch machbar ist? Und selbst Hardtail ist ja nicht gleich Hardtail. Fahrtechnik und Kondition ist ja auch nicht alles. Wie siehts denn allgemein mit Bergerfahrung aus? Soweit ich weiß hat die Albrechtroute gleich am ersten Tag ne recht alpine, ausgesetzte Passage mit Leitern und Seilsicherung. Was nutzt Dir die beste Fahrtechnik und kondition, wenns Dir an ausgesetzter Stelle mulmig wird?


----------



## cschaeff (3. Mai 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat die Albrechtroute gleich am ersten Tag ne recht alpine, ausgesetzte Passage mit Leitern und Seilsicherung. Was nutzt Dir die beste Fahrtechnik und kondition, wenns Dir an ausgesetzter Stelle mulmig wird?



Falls du den Schrofenpass meinst, andere Baustelle (Heckmair oder Joe)


----------



## on any sunday (3. Mai 2019)

Also, viel ausführlicher in Wort und Bild kann man Infos zu der Route nicht bekommen https://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Mai 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Falls du den Schrofenpass meinst, andere Baustelle (Heckmair oder Joe)


Meinte ich. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## cschaeff (3. Mai 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Meinte ich. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Crissi (4. Mai 2019)

Auf youtube gibts auch einige hundert videos von der albrechtroute.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Mai 2019)

Ja, so schön am goldenen Servierteller bekommst du keine andere Tourenbeschreibungen wie die von Albrecht. 

Teilweise beschreibt er auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit  mit den nützlichen, krichenden Insekten und Käferlein.


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich bin die V2 Albrecht-Route auch schon gefahren. Ein sehr schöner AX. Und auch für den ersten AX geeignet. 
Allerdings fahrtechnisch sollte schon einiges vorhanden sein, und auch Aussagen wie mit HT kein Problem finde ich eher fragwürdig.
Wer die DHs fahren möchte sollte schon ein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze benutzen.
Auf dem Fimberpass Richtung CH gab es nicht viele die gefahren sind, und bergauf haben uns einige belächelt weil wir mit Enduros unterwegs waren.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Allerdings fahrtechnisch sollte schon einiges vorhanden sein, und auch Aussagen wie mit HT kein Problem finde ich eher fragwürdig.
> Wer die DHs fahren möchte sollte schon ein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze benutzen.


Wieder so eine Stammtischparole, für den DH vom Fimberpass braucht Man/n oder Frau kein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze. Viel wichtiger ist eine gute Technik zum bergabfahren . Ich kenne viele Männlein  und Weiblein in meinem Alter (Silverage) und Bauchumfang  die ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wieder so eine Stammtischparole, für den DH vom Fimberpass braucht Man/n oder Frau kein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze. Viel wichtiger ist eine gute Technik zum bergabfahren . Ich kenne viele Männlein  und Weiblein in meinem Alter (Silverage) und Bauchumfang  die ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze unterwegs sind.



Die Frage ist immer wie! Und ob es für denjenigen dann auch Spaß bereitet.
Aber wir können das gerne mal zusammen fahren und Du zeigst mir dann wie Du das mit HT und ausgefahrenem Sattel komplett fährst.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer wie! Und ob es für denjenigen dann auch Spaß bereitet.
> Aber wir können das gerne mal zusammen fahren und Du zeigst mir dann wie Du das mit HT und ausgefahrenem Sattel komplett fährst.



Muss ich immer alles komplett fahren um Spaß zu haben?
Speziell auf einem AX....


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Muss ich immer alles komplett fahren um Spaß zu haben?
> Speziell auf einem AX....


Ich für meinen Teil ja! Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum ich das mit dem MTB machen sollte.


----------



## Crissi (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil ja! Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum ich das mit dem MTB machen sollte.



Rauf fährst du auch alles?


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Rauf fährst du auch alles?


Was geht...

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum sollte man sich einschränken in dem man auf etwas verzichtet welches doch so einfach sein kann.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Was geht...
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum sollte man sich einschränken in dem man auf etwas verzichtet welches doch so einfach sein kann.



Weil,.......
...ein leichtes Hardtail in den zeitlich länger anzusetzenden Anstiegen angenehmer zu bewegen ist und ein Enduro dort eine Einschränkung bedeutet.....
...mit dem richtigen Hardtail, der richtige Fahrer durchaus Spass an so einem Downhill hat......
... auf einem Alpencross viele Aspekte zusammengenommen den Erlebniseindruck ergeben und somit evtl. auch eine Abwärtsschiebeaktion dazu beitragen kann....

Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal mit welchem Equipment der Einzelne eine solche Unternehmung angehen will, angepasst muss es sein. Aber ich würde mir niemals anmaßen jemand anderem darüber kategorisch vorzuschrieben wie dies in seinem Fall auszusehen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2019)

Reichlich offtopic und wenn die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass immer noch teilweise in diesen tiefen, breiten "Rillen" verläuft, ist von Spaß mit jedem Rad nicht die Rede.


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal mit welchem Equipment der Einzelne eine solche Unternehmung angehen will, angepasst muss es sein. Aber ich würde mir niemals anmaßen jemand anderem darüber kategorisch vorzuschrieben wie dies in seinem Fall auszusehen hat.



Was ich nie habe!

Und somit bin ich hier raus...


----------



## Crissi (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Was geht...
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe, warum sollte man sich einschränken in dem man auf etwas verzichtet welches doch so einfach sein kann.



Warum sollte ich mich mit etwas belasten was ich nicht brauche. Ein Trailbike tuts doch auch. 
Wie schwer ist dein Enduro?


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

Crissi schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich mit etwas belasten was ich nicht brauche. Ein Trailbike tuts doch auch.
> Wie schwer ist dein Enduro?


Auch das habe ich nie behauptet, es ging lediglich um Fully und absenkbare Sattelstütze. Aber ich bin es mit meinem S-Works Enduro gefahren, Gewicht 13kg.


----------



## bobo2606 (5. Mai 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> ......
> Allerdings fahrtechnisch sollte schon einiges vorhanden sein, und auch Aussagen wie mit HT kein Problem finde ich eher fragwürdig.
> Wer die DHs fahren möchte sollte schon ein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze benutzen...........





marci911 schrieb:


> Was ich nie habe!........


----------



## marci911 (5. Mai 2019)

Lassen wir das! Viel Spaß beim AX egal mit was ihr unterwegs seid.
Ich für meinen Teil sicherlich nur mit einem Fully.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Mai 2019)

Also das erste, was mir unser Guide am ersten Tag meines ersten AX beigebracht hat, war: Nicht auf Teufel komm raus alles (hoch) fahren (und sich früh verausgaben). Vor allem, wenn man die Etappen nicht kennt. 
Runter machts natürlich wenig Spaß, zu schieben. Macht aber auch schon mal Sinn, z.B. wenns (zu) ausgesetzt ist und ein Sturz nicht nur ein paar Schrammen bedeuten würde. 
Hier unbedingt der Beste, Tollste, Mutigste sein zu wollen, kann böse enden.
Selbst würde ich auch eher ein leichtes Fully so im 120-130 mm Bereich nehmen. Aber ich hätte - selber (betagter) Silverager - auch keine Hemmung, mein HT mit 120 mm Federweg dafür zu nehmen (hab aber ne versenkbare Sattelstütze, die ich hauptsächlich für Spitzkehren nutze). Nachteil vom HT ist m.E. eher, daß man in gröberem Schotter bergab aus Komfortgründen eher im Stehen fährt, wo ich mitm Fully noch bequem sitzend unterwegs bin. Bei längeren Passagen kann das etwas anstrengender sein. Aber ein AX ist ja eigentlich auch kein Rennen, wo man über die Trails hetzt. Sollte also genug Zeit für Pausen bleiben. Da es in den Alpen im Sommer gern so ab 16:00 gewittrig werden kann, sollte der TE bei der Planung die Tagesetappen schon möglichst realistisch auf den Schwächsten abstellen (das zur Frage der Etappentage. Was aber auch Konsequenzen bzgl. der Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten hat.). Und nen Plan B pro Etappentag für Schlechtwetter sollte man auch haben.


----------



## Ascom87 (8. Mai 2019)

Die Albrecht-Route war auch mein erster Alpencross. Wir sind es in 6 Tagen mit ca. 12.000hm in Summe gefahren, war also eher schon im oberen sportlichen Bereich (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse). 

Abfahrtstechnisch ist der Fimberpass mMn das schwierigste. Im Trail selbst gibt es dort 1-2 Stellen, welche ich nicht gefahren bin - begründet in Fahrtechnik und der ausgesetzten Stelle / Sturzgefahr. Wenn man auf "normalen" Level trailerfahren ist, sollte der Rest des Fimberpasses und die anderen Trails in der Route (je nachdem welche Variante man genau nimmt, Variationen gibt es ohne Ende) kein größeres Problem darstellen.

Wenn ihr aber hauptsächlich im Schwarzwald fahrt und noch keine Alpen-Erfahrung habt, dann würde ich euch dringend raten, vorab für eine 2-Tages-Probetour in die Berge zu fahren. Der "Schock" / Umgewöhnung von Mittelgebirgs- auf Alpentrail kann groß sein, wenn man vorher noch nie dort gefahren ist (Schotter, Steilheit, ausgesetzte Stellen, Höhenangst, etc).

In Summe halte ich die Albrecht-Route für AlpX-Anfänger mit MTB-Erfahrung auf jeden Fall für machbar. Entspannter / mit weniger HM wäre z.B. der Cross von Oberstdorf an den Comer See.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Mai 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Meinte ich. Sorry, mein Fehler.


Weiss nicht, ob Dir das hilft, aber ich bin mal die Heckmayr Route gefahren (welche ich die absolut schönste überhaupt finde) und ich bin alles andere als schwindelfrei. Der Schrofenpass hatte mir mächtig Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, bevor ich losgefahren bin. Als ich dann da war, war's gar nicht so schlimm. Das schöne an der Route war, dass sie durch drei Länder geht und dass man bergab praktisch alles fahren konnte, mit Specialized Stumpjumper ohne(!) Federgabel, Modell 1992. Besonders geil fand ich die Tatsache, dass man vom Tremalzo am Gardasee ankommt. Das ist was ganz anderes, wie in Bozen anzukommen.
Eine etwas spezielle "Überfahrt" ist der Passo di Campo, landschaftlich eine der schönsten Passagen und absolut geil, nur dass man halt 1200 Hm hoch, dann 5 km ans Ende des Grats und dann 400 Hm runter tragen muss und während ich das getan habe, fragte ich mich, ob der Vater von Andreas Heckmayr auch ein MTB mit auf die Eiger Nordwand genommen hatte.
Seinerzeit war ich direkt in meiner Heimatstadt losgefahren, die etwa 40 km von Oberstdorf weg ist und mit meinem Kumpel sind wir auch bei Andreas Heckmayr aufgekreuzt, um ihn nach seiner damals bekannten Beschreibung zu fragen. Ich hatte einen Bergsteigerrucksack auf, weil mein Deuter Bike I ein Liter zu klein war, für das, was ich für nötig hielt und herr Heckmayr sagte mir, dass der vermutlich zu schwer wäre, ich es aber trotzdem schaffen könne. Er hatte recht, Gott sei Dank in beidem. Mehr als das Gewicht nervte der Bügel hinter dem Kopf. Aber Landschaft, Flair und auch Wetter sind bis heute unvergesslich. Ein echtes Erlebnis.


----------



## isartrails (10. Mai 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> ...Heckmayr Route ... Ein echtes Erlebnis.


Schöne Anekdote, und ja, auch für Heckmair war's der erste AX.  
Aber für Normalsterbliche eigentlich nicht die richtige Wahl, bei dem Wissen, das wir fast drei Dekaden später über die Alpen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (10. Mai 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Schöne Anekdote, und ja, auch für Heckmair war's der erste AX.
> Aber für Normalsterbliche eigentlich nicht die richtige Wahl, bei dem Wissen, das wir fast drei Dekaden später über die Alpen haben.


Ich denk die Route wär für mich auch heute noch machbar, was Fahrbarkeit und kritische Stellen angeht ist die echt gut. Klar wär ich langsamer, damals hatten wir die in 6 Tagen gefahren, obwohl wir wegen des schlechten Wetters in Davos einen Tag verloren hatten. Vielleicht würd ich den Passo di Campo nicht mehr "fahren", aber eher mit tränendem Auge.


----------

